# Telecommande qui commande l'Apple TV ET le Mac



## Nicofieu (4 Juillet 2008)

Salut

voilà c'est probablement un problème tout con mais comment est-il possible que la télécommande de l'Apple TV ne gère QUE l'Apple TV et que mon Mac ne se mette pas sur le frontrow et commence à faire des trucs que je ne veux pas pcq le signal va jusqu'à lui ?

Merci


----------



## pim (4 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

Bien sûr que c'est possible  Il suffit d'apparier sa télécommande   Pour l'apparier à &#63743;TV, naviguer jusqu'à Réglages > Général > Jumeler la télécommande.

Autre possibilité, si tu veux que &#63743;TV continue à réagir à n'importe quelle télécommande, jumeler une télécommande au Mac, ou même désactiver le récepteur à infrarouge du Mac. Là ça se passe dans Préférences Système > Sécurité.


----------



## Nicofieu (4 Juillet 2008)

merci

alors j'ai bien trouvé l'option jumeler la commande ou déjumeler mais quoi que je fasse, mon apple tv et mon mac réagissent


----------



## pim (4 Juillet 2008)

Ah oui pardon, légère imprécision de ma part ! Désolé ! Une fois jumelé sous Apple TV, ce dernier ne réagira qu'à cette télécommande, ce qui dans ton cas n'est pas le but recherché ;

C'est donc au contraire sur ton Mac que tu dois, soit désactiver le récepteur infrarouge, soit jumeler une télécommande autre que la télécommande utilisée par Apple TV. Cela se passe dans les Préférences Système > Sécurité.

En espérant avoir été clair cette fois... :rose:


----------



## pim (4 Juillet 2008)

Petite précision : je viens de retrouver dans l'aide de Mac OS X comment faire pour jumeler une télécommande à un Mac :



> Pour jumeler votre ordinateur avec une télécommande :
> 
> 
> Tenez la télécommande à proximité de l'ordinateur (7 à 10 centimètres) et dirigez-la face à celui-ci.
> Appuyez simultanément sur les touches Menu et Suivant de la télécommande et maintenez-les enfoncées pendant environ 5 secondes jusqu'à ce qu'un symbole représentant un maillon de chaîne apparaisse à l'écran.



En affectant une télécommande au Mac et une télécommande à l'Apple TV, tu règle le problème.


----------

